# Has Your Handwriting Changed With Age?



## SeaBreeze (Oct 8, 2014)

I've always had neat penmanship and good handwriting.  I remember looking at my mothers handwriting as she became older, and it was larger and larger script.  I asked her about it once when I was a teen, and she said it was because her eyesight was getting poorer, so her writing was naturally bigger so she could read it.

Well, now I find the same thing happening with myself.  I seem to be writing bigger than I did when I was young, and it is partly because of eyesight issues with reading.  How about you, has your handwriting changed now that you're older?  :magnify:


----------



## AprilT (Oct 8, 2014)

I'll have to get back to you on that, I can't seem to find anything with my older signature on it.  I know I had something from 30 years ago, but, my old brain won't let me recall where I misplaced it.


----------



## Debby (Oct 8, 2014)

I used to have nice handwriting too but now it's getting downright ugly.  Tremor developing which some days makes it almost impossible so I've pretty much given up handwriting but the upside is my typing is getting phenomenal.  Silver lining you know.


----------



## Falcon (Oct 8, 2014)

I type everything now except my signature on checks. I have a kind of neurapathy  in my right arm.


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 8, 2014)

My signature has changed..  It's not as neat..


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Oct 8, 2014)

My handwriting has gotten much smaller since I was in my 20`s. That`s when I started doing the bookkeeping for our business-all by hand. 34 years and I never did switch it all over to the computer. So you put numbers in all these teeny little boxes and write checks where you`re trying to put the company names and write out the dollar amounts in small spaces,you just start writing smaller. Whenever I write a check in a store or something,they always comment on it.


----------



## Hagrid (Oct 9, 2014)

My handwriting has always been gruesome and for several years I usually write handwritten notes in block letters. Only my signature, of course, is in longhand, and I worried about it changing - what if the bank won't recognize it? I just recently stopped worrying and decided that however it comes out it is MY signature. 
I still fill out checks with block lettering, except for signing them.


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 9, 2014)

My handwriting was never neat, hard as I tried.  Now it's worse because I type more than I write out of laziness.  I even type my grocery shopping list!


----------



## LogicsHere (Oct 9, 2014)

My handwriting may have changed slightly but basically when I'm writing longer than 10 minutes at a clip as I tend to get lazy and get a bit more sloppy.  I think many people type because it's faster than writing by hand. I can type around 100 words a minute while hand writing is probably closer to half that.


----------



## Justme (Oct 9, 2014)

I use the computer for all written work and letters etc. My handwriting, which was never that pretty, has deteriorated as I hardly ever write anything. As long as my signature is still clear, I am not too worried.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Oct 9, 2014)

Logics, I think that's my problem, too. It'll start off looking neat, but if I have to write too long it starts getting sloppier and sloppier until it's nearly unreadable. Since I learned to type years and years and years ago, I've preferred typing.


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 9, 2014)

I find that I don't write all that much anymore .. a check once in a while  or signing those credit card machines at the store or writing notes/grocery store lists. When I mail a birthday card now, I don't like what I'm looking at! . I've always written with large lettering, but now it doesn't seem to  have the flowing look that it used to have.  .. the eye-hand coordination thing.

On the other side of that,  with the new generation, cursive writing  seems to be disappearing.  Since they aren't teaching it in school anymore, I've gotten a cursive writing book to teach my little granddaughters at home.   
Maybe I'll fine tune my own motor skills at the same time.


----------



## oakapple (Oct 9, 2014)

I agree, my handwriting is not as neat as it used to be, although it hasn't changed in size at all. I still write quite a bit, Christmas and birthday cards, letters, and of course signing cheques.I shall now be looking out for any changes.


----------



## jujube (Oct 15, 2014)

Every few years, more detail drops off my signature.  Now, it's pretty much an undecipherable squiggly line.....looks like I graduated from medical school or something.  One good thing:  I'm pretty sure nobody can forge my signature - lol.


----------



## Cookie (Oct 15, 2014)

My handwriting has pretty much gone to the dogs over the years, unless I make a special effort on greeting cards. Signature is barely legible as well.  With all the keyboarding, is handwriting becoming obsolete or will it become an art form like calligraphy?


----------



## smilingmore (Jun 11, 2017)

I have kept a handwritten journal for over 40 years, and my handwriting is so bad now that I find it difficult to read what I wrote.  I might try journaling on the computer, but then it won't be available to read in another 40 years since technology keeps changing.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jun 11, 2017)

Mine hasn't changed much at all. If I write in the early morning it isn't as neat as later on in the day. I guess my fingers aren't as limber as they once were. Everyone says I have a nice handwriting. I enjoy writing , If the hubby wants to fill out something or write a letter I do it for him. Fun for me. I was a great letter writer in years past. Sometimes I wish it was still that way. It was nice to find a letter in the mailbox now and then.


----------



## helenbacque (Jun 11, 2017)

If I try, it is still neat and legible but arthritis in my hands is changing it.  Love the word processor.


----------



## chic (Jun 12, 2017)

I'm sorry to say mine has changed. If I'm hurrying I write so fast that later I can't read what I've written.


----------



## Wren (Jun 12, 2017)

I don't think its age that has changed my handwriting so much as the convenience of using my lap top and iPad, I rarely need to write anything by hand these days and, when I do can still write nicely if I make the effort !


----------



## HiDesertHal (Jun 12, 2017)

Being a neat, orderly person, I find it *unfair* that my handwriting has deteriorated so severely!

If I have the choice, I'll Print, but if a Signature is required, as on my checks, I have to slowly and carefully form the cursive as best I can, but the result is no longer as legible as it once was.

(If I were writing Prescriptions, it wouldn't matter!)

"Signed",
Harold Pollner
(HiDesertHal)


----------



## HipGnosis (Jun 12, 2017)

My handwriting has been terrible for years - I even got held back the school year they taught cursive writing.  It was a major factor in my getting into computers (ASAP).   I took a lot of notes in school, but I couldn't share with anyone because no one else could read mine.
I haven't hand written anything lately, so I'm not sure how bad it's gotten (I know it hasn't gotten better).
But I can type better than the average bear.


----------



## Lon (Jun 12, 2017)

Mine has become worse.


----------



## smilingmore (Jun 12, 2017)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> Mine hasn't changed much at all. If I write in the early morning it isn't as neat as later on in the day. I guess my fingers aren't as limber as they once were. Everyone says I have a nice handwriting. I enjoy writing , If the hubby wants to fill out something or write a letter I do it for him. Fun for me. I was a great letter writer in years past. Sometimes I wish it was still that way. It was nice to find a letter in the mailbox now and then.



I miss those letters too.  What a joy to receive a letter from a friend or relative, then sit down and write to them.  It was relaxing.


----------



## Deucemoi (Jun 13, 2017)

mine has gotten worse from shaking.


----------



## nitelite (Jun 14, 2017)

Due to arthritis in my hands, my writing has significantly changed. I usually print now and only write in cursive when signing my name and that is not as neat as it was in my younger years. Just coping with aging.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 15, 2021)

I've lost a lot of ground with my handwriting.

I don't write anywhere near as often as I used to, especially back in my school days, so my writing has gotten somewhat sloppy, which doesn't doesn't make me happy, because in all the years I was in school I was always complimented on how nice my handwriting was, and in elementary school won an award for my handwriting.

As Ruth n Jersey, mentioned, my handwriting is much better later in the day than first thing in the morning.


----------



## Pepper (Jan 15, 2021)

My mother would say "I can't read my own handwriting!" and now I say the same thing


----------



## katlupe (Jan 15, 2021)

Mine has gotten bad, but if I take my time it is good. Not like it used to be though. The same with my mother. Her writing was beautiful and people would comment on it. In her later years, I would cash checks for her and you could hardly make out who signed it.


----------



## MarciKS (Jan 15, 2021)

SeaBreeze said:


> I've always had neat penmanship and good handwriting.  I remember looking at my mothers handwriting as she became older, and it was larger and larger script.  I asked her about it once when I was a teen, and she said it was because her eyesight was getting poorer, so her writing was naturally bigger so she could read it.
> 
> Well, now I find the same thing happening with myself.  I seem to be writing bigger than I did when I was young, and it is partly because of eyesight issues with reading.  How about you, has your handwriting changed now that you're older?  :magnify:


Mine has gotten larger and I don't use pencils at all because I can't hardly see the writing then. Also my world has gotten busier and with arthritis I don't write as neat anymore. I don't have time to be that tidy at my penmanship these days.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 15, 2021)

Retirement and the computer have taken a toll on my ability to write and spell properly.

I find that I even have trouble signing my name.  I sort of choke when the pen meets the paper and have a moment of hesitation before I can start my scrawl.  The good news and perhaps the bad news is that so far no one has challenged my signature when I make a purchase or write a check.


----------



## MarciKS (Jan 15, 2021)

Aunt Bea said:


> Retirement and the computer have taken a toll on my ability to write and spell properly.
> 
> I find that I even have trouble signing my name.  I sort of choke when the pen meets the paper and have a moment of hesitation before I can start my scrawl.  The good news and perhaps the bad news is that so far no one has challenged my signature when I make a purchase or write a check.


I think most of us know that older folks struggle with handwriting so they probably don't even question it.


----------



## Pappy (Jan 15, 2021)

I don’t like to write anything any more. I use to have good hand writing, but now it looks like I’m using a heart monitor signature. My hand is to shaky.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 15, 2021)

I write a diary out longhand  a couple of times a week.. It used to  be every day when I was employed but , no it's less often.. but since I retired, I have developed slight  OA in 3 fingers in my right hand and 2 in the left and after about 10 minutes writing, I find it too painful to continue.. . I'm not as bad as some of you , but not quite as good as I once was....


----------



## Pinky (Jan 15, 2021)

I half-print, half-write. My handwriting is legible, as long as I focus. I also have arthritis in my hands, and in particular, my right hand.


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 15, 2021)

_*Because of problems with my hands, my handwriting isn't as good as it was before. Sometimes I can't even tell what I have written.*_


----------



## asp3 (Jan 15, 2021)

I rarely write anything anymore other than my signature and I'm not nearly as careful with doing that as I was in the past.  Part of that is because signing on electronic devices made it very variable so I just got less interested in being consistent with a pen.

I do occasionally write when I'm on a plane or on public transportation and reviewing music and taking notes I want to save later.  I'll also take notes on a wine tasting sheet when we're out wine tasting and we're not doing it at a table leisurely.  Those are about the only times I actually take notes on paper these days.  Most other times I have a computer and use the keyboard.

My writing has gotten larger over time.  When I was in college and we used to get to take in one page of notes to exams I got very good at writing extremely small to fit everything I wanted on a page.  I also used multiple colors of ink when doing that so the info was distinctly separated.  However now I need glasses to read and even with glasses I often can't read extremely small text.


----------



## Camper6 (Jan 15, 2021)

LogicsHere said:


> My handwriting may have changed slightly but basically when I'm writing longer than 10 minutes at a clip as I tend to get lazy and get a bit more sloppy.  I think many people type because it's faster than writing by hand. I can type around 100 words a minute while hand writing is probably closer to half that.


100 words a minute? That's professional quality.


----------



## Camper6 (Jan 15, 2021)

Getting smaller is more worrisome than getting larger.  It's one of the signs of Parkinsons.


----------



## Pinky (Jan 15, 2021)

Although arthritis in one's hands may make a difference - I'm not sure if age necessarily changes one's handwriting skills. Both my sisters are older than I am .. by 3 yrs. and 9 yrs. They've always had extremely nice handwriting, and theirs hasn't changed one iota.


----------



## Lakeland living (Jan 15, 2021)

No change, couldn't read it before, still can't read my writing.
Typing works for me....


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Jan 15, 2021)

Yeah, my handwriting has gotten really sloppy. It used to be fluid, and "important" looking-like something you'd see on the US Constitution. Now, it looks like it was written during an earthquake, and in Chinese.


----------



## Jules (Jan 15, 2021)

It’s dreadful.  Never was great.  My list of meals is all in short form, or so it appears.  That’s about the only thing I write down.   Grocery lists go directly onto the phone.  It won’t be left on the counter.

At in her 90s my mother’s was shaky but still better than most people’s.


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 15, 2021)

Mine has also deteriorated. 

I only write for a grocery list if I actually go to a store which is rare these days. Ordering online with delivery or pickup has become the new normal.


----------



## debodun (Jan 15, 2021)

Yep - I can't read my own writing now. I'm good for the 2 or 3 first letters in a word, then I just start making circles or squiggles. At least in cursive. I do better printing, but find that tiresome after a while.


----------



## horseless carriage (Jan 16, 2021)




----------



## Lewkat (Jan 16, 2021)

Even thought I am a leftie, I was taught the Palmer method so I do no write with  my hand curled around like most southpaws do.  My handwriting was always legible.  In nursing, we had to print everything so that doctors could read what we wrote.  Too bad they didn't have to do likewise as decoding their writing was another discipline in itself.  A couple of years ago, I broke my left wrist and there is a slight displacement of ulnar bone, so my writing is now challenged due to finding a comfortable way to place my wrist.  Also,  I have neuropathy and sometimes cannot even feel the pen or pencil in my hand.


----------



## horseless carriage (Jan 16, 2021)

Lewkat said:


> Even thought I am a leftie, I was taught the Palmer method so I do no write with  my hand curled around like most southpaws do.  My handwriting was always legible.  In nursing, we had to print everything so that doctors could read what we wrote.  Too bad they didn't have to do likewise as decoding their writing was another discipline in itself.  A couple of years ago, I broke my left wrist and there is a slight displacement of ulnar bone, so my writing is now challenged due to finding a comfortable way to place my wrist.  Also,  I have neuropathy and sometimes cannot even feel the pen or pencil in my hand.


That sounds quite uncomfortable. Some forty years ago I broke my right arm, while it was in a splint, healing, I learned to use my left hand and to quite an efficient dexterity too. Once my arm had healed and the splint removed I just went back to using my right hand.

Our English teacher was a very forward thinking fellow, he it was who taught us the Italic style, by writing vee shapes in a line across the page. Having mastered the easier shapes he went on to teach us how to form a curve and finally, how to add flourishes. He helped left handers, there were two in our class, by ordering nibs designed for left handers. There are many styles for those left handed, the one that he encouraged the boys to use had a slightly curved nib. The resulting handwriting was brilliant, I'm sure it gave those two boys much more confidence. The left hand nib looked like this.


----------



## charry (Jan 16, 2021)

Oh yes, mine is more sloppy now, as I try to rush so much, 
So I now use a ruler .........


----------



## Lewkat (Jan 16, 2021)

horseless carriage said:


> That sounds quite uncomfortable. Some forty years ago I broke my right arm, while it was in a splint, healing, I learned to use my left hand and to quite an efficient dexterity too. Once my arm had healed and the splint removed I just went back to using my right hand.
> 
> Our English teacher was a very forward thinking fellow, he it was who taught us the Italic style, by writing vee shapes in a line across the page. Having mastered the easier shapes he went on to teach us how to form a curve and finally, how to add flourishes. He helped left handers, there were two in our class, by ordering nibs designed for left handers. There are many styles for those left handed, the one that he encouraged the boys to use had a slightly curved nib. The resulting handwriting was brilliant, I'm sure it gave those two boys much more confidence. The left hand nib looked like this.
> View attachment 144913


Yes, Horseless, when I was in grade school, in penmanship class, I was issued a left handed nib for my pen.  We inserted our own nibs.  My father finally bought me a bunch of my own to practice my writing at home.  He and my mom both had beautiful handwriting.


----------



## horseless carriage (Oct 26, 2021)




----------



## Tom 86 (Oct 26, 2021)

My arthritis has my writing looking like a Drs writing.  So most of the time now, I print.


----------



## Alligatorob (Oct 26, 2021)

SeaBreeze said:


> Has Your Handwriting Changed With Age?


Yes, never was good, now its terrible.  

Partly due to age and arthritis in my hands, but I think using a computer has gotten me out of practice as well.  When I have to fill out a form or something by hand now its almost embarrassing, looks like a first grader...


----------



## Mr. Ed (Oct 26, 2021)

My handwriting has always been horrible. Could be caused by medication although it was bad before I started taking psych meds. 

My hands shake nowadays especially when I try to do fine tasks such as  inserting a shoestring through a shoe eyelet. Usually when I am tired or hungry  my fine motor skills are compromised by shaky hands.


----------



## Fyrefox (Oct 26, 2021)

I never got a grade of more than “B” in handwriting in elementary school.  Guess I never mastered getting all of those curves, loops, and squiggles to perfection.- -_Curse you, Palmer Method!  _My well-intentioned mother thought that a fountain pen would help, but it leaked at times, ruining shirts and causing epic messes…*sighs*

Anyhow, my handwriting has gotten smaller and more slanted with age…but what the hey, I use a keyboard for most of my writing now…


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Oct 26, 2021)

Mine has been getting sort of sloppy, which I attribute to using a keyboard. I _hate_ to have to write anything out because it takes so long. We live in a world of instant everything!


----------



## Jackie23 (Oct 26, 2021)

Yes....mine is beginning  to look like old lady script and drifts off the line, but who cares?


----------



## Sliverfox (Oct 26, 2021)

Sometimes  my writing is read able.
More often  its terrible.


----------



## debodun (Oct 26, 2021)

Yes, it's so terrible I can't even read it. When I start writing it's like my brain and hand suddenly disconnect. I should have been a doctor.


----------



## Lakeland living (Oct 26, 2021)

Yes,almost as readable , at least to me. 
But all over the place.


----------



## Packerjohn (Oct 26, 2021)

For sure!  I always had wonderful handwriting but about a year ago it got worse.  Now, I have to really concentrate when I sign my name.  I wonder why?  Guess I'm getting "over the hill".


----------



## Llynn (Oct 26, 2021)

My handwriting used to be well directed and controlled. Now, when I begin to write, I'm uncertain as to how things will work out by the time I finish. I find myself breaking the cursive flow and inserting printed letters as though someone else has taken control of things halfway through the sentence.


----------



## feywon (Oct 26, 2021)

My handwriting was never very pretty but it was usually readable.  i've seen handwriting that looks beautiful but is difficult to decipher so i was glad for the modicum of legibility and if had take important message or leave note i usually print.  
But now with arthritis in my hands impacting grip and movement...i pity anyone trying to read my handwriting.


----------



## Tish (Oct 26, 2021)

Mine is the same old scribble as always.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 26, 2021)

feywon said:


> My handwriting was never very pretty but it was usually readable.  i've seen handwriting that looks beautiful but is difficult to decipher so i was glad for the modicum of legibility and if had take important message or leave note i usually print.
> But now with arthritis in my hands impacting grip and movement...i pity anyone trying to read my handwriting.


It's the gripping a pen that causes me to shake after about 15minutes of writing and then my handwriting becomes a scrawl due to the worsening OA predominately in my right hand..

I write in long hand almost every day in my Diary and journal, but  if I have to write more than 2 or 3 pages, then the pain sets in my fingers  and my words begin getting spidery across the page  . I often think that in the future  later generations on reading it would presume by the time they got to page 3 that I'd been knocking back something stronger than Tea...


----------



## wcwbf (Oct 26, 2021)

i remember last parent/teacher conference before end of 2nd (maybe 3rd) grade.  teacher told Dad my cursive writing could be neater... not very good at staying in the lines.  could do it... just didn't.  for part of that summer... had HOMEWORK!!!


----------



## Verisure (Oct 26, 2021)

SeaBreeze said:


> *Has Your Handwriting Changed With Age?*​


Back at university (in the early 1970s) I found that I could jot down my notes much quicker in block letters than I could in long-hand during lectures. The only time I've used long-hand since then is when I am required to put my signature at the bottom of documents and applications.  But has my writing changed overall? I don't think so. Maybe I give the letters less of an artistic "swoop & swirl" than I did when I was young? I think so.


----------



## wcwbf (Oct 27, 2021)

have had a few instance where HS student had great difficulty discerning my handwriting when in very neat cursive!

when kids get of an age when adult don't want them to know what they're talking about... they start spelling in front of them.  when they get to where they can start spelling... maybe perfect penmanship is the answer??


----------



## Gaer (Oct 29, 2021)

This is most interesting! I once had a graphology book which showed how one can actually change their personality by changing their handwriting!  (I gave it away).
I used to study handwriting analysis.
But, if this is true, when you consider how the computers have replaced the written word and we have no time or patience with writing,  couldn't this be a factor in apathy in society?  Anyway, It's interesting to think about!


----------



## WheatenLover (Oct 29, 2021)

My husband is going to change the secondary beneficiaries to his life insurance policy. After several strokes and Parkinsonism, his handwriting is unreadable, even by him. So he is going to have the beneficiary paperwork notarized, just to prevent anyone from saying it is not his signature.

I send him information he needs (like phone numbers, addresses) via email. That way, I can increase the font size and he can save those emails.

He used to have absolutely beautiful, readable handwriting. Nearly everyone who saw it, remarked upon it. He really misses being able to write things down.

My own handwriting isn't as good as used to be, but that's because of chemo-induced neuropathy and weakness in my hands. It's already improving, and I'm going to start exercising my hands so that continues.


----------



## katlupe (Oct 29, 2021)

Gaer said:


> This is most interesting! I once had a graphology book which showed how one can actually change their personality by changing their handwriting!  (I gave it away).
> I used to study handwriting analysis.
> But, if this is true, when you consider how the computers have replaced the written word and we have no time or patience with writing,  couldn't this be a factor in apathy in society?  Anyway, It's interesting to think about!


I actually did that when I was a teenager. I changed it and never went back. 

Now my handwriting has changed if I am lazy and write something quickly. The reason mine has changed is because my hand aches at times and has gotten worse over time. Before I moved here, three years ago, I used to hand write pages of things, my journal, stories in my head, recipes, etc. I would take a clip board with paper and go outside to my garden or to my barn and just write. I still write but on my computer now. I don't think I could write very much now due to my hand pain.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 1, 2022)




----------



## Pinky (Oct 1, 2022)

My siblings all have lovely handwriting .. maybe I *was* found in a cabbage patch, like they used to tell me


----------



## horseless carriage (Oct 1, 2022)

No problem with that Holly, it's clearly legible, accurately spaced and grammatically correct. Why my handwriting is so precise is simple, it's first written in pencil, then checked for spacing, uniformity and errors. The pencil is then all but erased, leaving just enough visible to do the ink finish. It's more of a hobby, I just enjoy doing it, so here for everyone who likes the written word......................


----------



## Jackie23 (Oct 1, 2022)

I had to write a check for a repairman a few days ago after I wrote it I noticed the handwriting went below the line......lol, oh well....everything now is downhill.


----------



## LadyEmeraude (Oct 1, 2022)

I've always had nice handwriting. Past few years I've
noticed the appearance of my writing is not as smooth
flowing and my hand when writing is also not as smooth,
sort of a tiny bit jerky.


----------



## Alligatorob (Oct 1, 2022)

SeaBreeze said:


> Has Your Handwriting Changed With Age?


Yep, for the worst.  I blame 3 things:

When I started working on a computer I quit much handwriting and got out of practice.
Getting older.
Arthritis surgery on my right hand, doesn't seem to write as well now.
Fortunately I don't need to hand write much these days.


----------



## debodun (Oct 1, 2022)

I can't even read my own writing now. It's like there's some disconnect between my brain and hand. Just looks like squiggles. I don't type very well, either. I have to proof everything several times before I submit and then some errors still slip by. This is an example - a shopping list. Can you determine all of the items?


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 1, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> Yep, for the worst.  I blame 3 things:
> 
> When I started working on a computer I quit much handwriting and got out of practice.
> Getting older.
> ...


yes the use of a keyboard get you out of practice for sure. I also have arthritis in my right hand fingers, so altho' I write  every day in my diary.. in longhand.. I find that my hand  starts to shake after a  couple of pages of A5...


----------



## Old_Dame (Oct 1, 2022)

Gaer said:


> This is most interesting! I once had a graphology book which showed how one can actually change their personality by changing their handwriting!  (I gave it away).
> I used to study handwriting analysis.
> But, if this is true, when you consider how the computers have replaced the written word and we have no time or patience with writing,  couldn't this be a factor in apathy in society?  Anyway, It's interesting to think about!


@Gaer. Hello, Gaer:  Do you by any chance recall the title of the book?  Sounds interesting.  I’d like to find a copy, and read.  TY!


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Oct 1, 2022)

When I was a kid, we had to reproduce the "Palmer Method" sheet of flowing beautiful letters. Well, the nun never liked mine-so I always had crummy handwriting. And since I grew up to be a geezer, it's gotten worse. Sometimes, on grocery lists, I have no idea what I wrote.
BTW, some are wringing their hands that cursive is no longer taught in school, but really, outside of grocery lists, who's writing letters, anymore.


----------



## Paladin1950 (Oct 1, 2022)

Just as bad as it has always been.


----------



## NorthernLight (Oct 1, 2022)

Mine has gotten better. I never used to like my handwriting. 

Eventually I discovered gel pens, which are ideal for me, because I have a light touch. And some gel pens are smoother than others; I really notice the difference between different brands or models.

With ordinary ballpoint pens, I always felt like the pen was fighting me, and it showed in the handwriting.

People who press hard don't like my gel pens though.


----------



## Gary O' (Oct 1, 2022)

NorthernLight said:


> Eventually I discovered gel pens, which are ideal for me, because* I have a light touch*. And some gel pens are smoother than others; *I really notice the difference between different brands or models.*


So true
I buy the R2 roller ball 2 pack at Dollar Tree for that very reason
I buy them by the dozen


----------



## Nathan (Oct 1, 2022)

> Has Your Handwriting Changed With Age?



Not really, I abandoned any thought of actually doing handwriting a long time ago, as my handwriting was so bad. If I use pen or pencil and paper at all I _print_, rather than handwrite. If I sign something like a check or document my signature looks like a small collection of accidental marks.


----------



## debodun (Oct 1, 2022)

I find what works better (but not perfectly) is a combo of cursive and print.


----------



## dobielvr (Oct 1, 2022)

My handwriting is still good.
I, too, combine printing and cursive when I write.  It just happens that way.


----------



## Gary O' (Oct 1, 2022)

Nathan said:


> Not really, I abandoned any thought of actually doing handwriting a long time ago, as my handwriting was so bad. If I use pen or pencil and paper at all I _print_, rather than handwrite. If I sign something like a check or document my signature looks like a small collection of accidental marks.


I'm there



debodun said:


> I find what works better (but not perfectly) is a combo of cursive and print.


Yup


----------



## Sunny (Oct 1, 2022)

Oh God, yes. I am right-handed, and due to arthritis in my right shoulder, I can barely write any more. I've switched over a lot of things to my left hand, but I found that I cannot change writing from one hand to another. Fortunately, I can type fine with both hands.


----------



## rasmusjc (Oct 1, 2022)

I broke my writing wrist in 2012.  My handwriting hasn't been legible since.


----------



## Bella (Oct 1, 2022)

I used to have beautiful handwriting. Now it's not bad. The important thing is that it's still legible!


----------



## Tish (Oct 1, 2022)

Mine really is a chicken scrawl.


----------



## Macfan (Oct 1, 2022)

Yes, just another it is what it is as we 'mature' . Don...


----------



## horseless carriage (Oct 2, 2022)

Something that I have just remembered, but I am definitely not going to let you see. I can compare my current handwriting with my handwriting of almost sixty years ago. For the two years before we were married, my girlfriend, as she was then, and I, wrote love letters to each other at least twice a week. Those letters are all carefully preserved, tied up with ribbon and kept in box alongside the box that contains our wedding photo album. Now that has raised my curiosity, but we are off out for Sunday lunch soon so taking a peek will have to wait.


----------



## Pappy (Oct 2, 2022)

My hand shakes so bad that I have my wife fill out any important documents. It ran in my family. My grandpa shook so bad he had to use both hands to drink his coffee. It’s just a problem a lot of older folks have. I don’t let it bother me.


----------



## hawkdon (Oct 2, 2022)

My hands shake more every day dang it....yesterday I
ordered a Large size check register, so I can get the stuff
written in some sort of neatness...it comes in today from
amazon......


----------

